# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مهلت انصراف از تحصیل؟ کمک کنید خواهشا

## senor

*سلام. من دانشجوی پیام نور هستم. ترم 10. 5 سال معافیت دارم که تا 31 شهریور98 معتبره. یعنی سنوات مجاز تا 31شهریور اعتبار داره واسه من. از بخش نظام وظیفه ی دانشگاه سوال پرسیدم که آیا میتونم 31 شهریور98 انصراف بدم و از مهلت یکساله استفاده کنم برای کنکور99؟ اونا گفتن بله میشه و مشکلی نداری. تا اینکه چشمم خورد به این صفحه که عکسشو گذاشتم. این بنده خدا شرایطش مثه من بوده. البته تاریخ سوال و جواب مربوط به سال 94 میشه. همونطور که میبینید ادمین در جوابش گفته اگه انصراف بده معافیت نمیگیره چون مهلت انصراف از تحصیل و اخذ معافیت دوباره تا دوساله اول قبولی دانشگاهه!!!! این صد در صد با چیزی که من پرسیدم فرق داره! حالا موندم چیکار کنم! واقعا راسته که فقط دو سال اول دانشگاه میتونستیم انصراف بدیم تا معافیت دوباره بگیریم؟؟؟؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام. من دانشجوی پیام نور هستم. ترم 10. 5 سال معافیت دارم که تا 31 شهریور98 معتبره. یعنی سنوات مجاز تا 31شهریور اعتبار داره واسه من. از بخش نظام وظیفه ی دانشگاه سوال پرسیدم که آیا میتونم 31 شهریور98 انصراف بدم و از مهلت یکساله استفاده کنم برای کنکور99؟ اونا گفتن بله میشه و مشکلی نداری. تا اینکه چشمم خورد به این صفحه که عکسشو گذاشتم. این بنده خدا شرایطش مثه من بوده. البته تاریخ سوال و جواب مربوط به سال 94 میشه. همونطور که میبینید ادمین در جوابش گفته اگه انصراف بده معافیت نمیگیره چون مهلت انصراف از تحصیل و اخذ معافیت دوباره تا دوساله اول قبولی دانشگاهه!!!! این صد در صد با چیزی که من پرسیدم فرق داره! حالا موندم چیکار کنم! واقعا راسته که فقط دو سال اول دانشگاه میتونستیم انصراف بدیم تا معافیت دوباره بگیریم؟؟؟؟*


درود
دوست عزیز نگران نباش
شما برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید و دریافت معافیت تحصیلی دوباره *باید قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی مجاز از تحصیل انصراف بدید*، یعنی نباید وارد سنوات ارفاقی بشید، متوجه شدید
حالا سنوات مجاز کارشناسی پیوسته من دقیقا نمیدونم چند ترمه، برای ورودی ها هر سال گویا متفاوته ، بعضیا میگن 8 ترمه، بعضیا میگن 10 ترمه ، هر کسی یه چیزی میگه
شما سریعا در اولین فرصت برید دانشگاه، بخش آموزش ، کارت دانشجویی رو نشون کارشناس رشته بدید، بگید سنوات مجاز تحصیلی شما چند ترمه دقیقا و تا کی فرصت دارید برای انصراف دادن
اینم که گفته میشه فقط دو سال اول باید انصراف بدید اشتباهه، محمد احمدی سال سوم دانشگاه (ترم 6 رو تموم کرده بود) که از شریف انصراف داد
موفق باشید

----------


## Navid79

> درود
> دوست عزیز نگران نباش
> شما برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید و دریافت معافیت تحصیلی دوباره *باید قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی مجاز از تحصیل انصراف بدید*، یعنی نباید وارد سنوات ارفاقی بشید، متوجه شدید
> حالا سنوات مجاز کارشناسی پیوسته من دقیقا نمیدونم چند ترمه، برای ورودی ها هر سال گویا متفاوته ، بعضیا میگن 8 ترمه، بعضیا میگن 10 ترمه ، هر کسی یه چیزی میگه
> شما سریعا در اولین فرصت برید دانشگاه، بخش آموزش ، کارت دانشجویی رو نشون کارشناس رشته بدید، بگید سنوات مجاز تحصیلی شما چند ترمه دقیقا و تا کی فرصت دارید برای انصراف دادن
> اینم که گفته میشه فقط دو سال اول باید انصراف بدید اشتباهه، محمد احمدی سال سوم دانشگاه (ترم 6 رو تموم کرده بود) که از شریف انصراف داد
> موفق باشید


داداش من متولد فروردین ۷۹ هستم مورک پیشمو خرداد ۹۷ گرفتم مهر دانشگاه ثبتنام کردم اما ۲ روز بعد انصراف دادم تاریخ انصرافم ۳ مهر خورده الان اگه بنا به دلایلی مثله دیر اعلام شدن نتایج ثبت نام بیشتر از ۳ مهر طول بکشه مثلا ۵ مهر اتفاق بیفته واسه اون دو روز غیبت میزنن؟خوده دانشگاه نمیتونه نامه رو تاریخشو ۱ مهر بزنه ؟درضمن اولین ساله پشت کنکور بودنمه

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش من متولد فروردین ۷۹ هستم مورک پیشمو خرداد ۹۷ گرفتم مهر دانشگاه ثبتنام کردم اما ۲ روز بعد انصراف دادم تاریخ انصرافم ۳ مهر خورده الان اگه بنا به دلایلی مثله دیر اعلام شدن نتایج ثبت نام بیشتر از ۳ مهر طول بکشه مثلا ۵ مهر اتفاق بیفته واسه اون دو روز غیبت میزنن؟خوده دانشگاه نمیتونه نامه رو تاریخشو ۱ مهر بزنه ؟درضمن اولین ساله پشت کنکور بودنمه


سلام
باید تا قبل از 3 مهر کارهای ثبت نام غیرحضوری رو حداقل انجام داده باشید، بعدش برید پیش مسئول نظام وظیفه بگید فرم معافیت تحصیلی براتون صادر کنه
شما 5 مهر هم برید فرم معافیت تحصیلی درخواست بدید داخل اون فرم میزنه از 1 مهر دانشجوی اون مرکز بودید فلذا مشکلی از بابت نظام وظیفه پیش نمیاد
ولی خب برای محکم کاری بهتر بود حداقل چند ماه بعدش انصراف میدادید نه سه روز بعدش! (اینو برای سایر عزیزان گفتم که توجه داشته باشند)

----------


## Navid79

[QUOTE=saj8jad;1461538]سلام
باید تا قبل از 3 مهر کارهای ثبت نام غیرحضوری رو حداقل انجام داده باشید، بعدش برید پیش مسئول نظام وظیفه بگید فرم معافیت تحصیلی براتون صادر کنه
شما 5 مهر هم برید فرم معافیت تحصیلی درخواست بدید داخل اون فرم میزنه از 1 مهر دانشجوی اون مرکز بودید فلذا مشکلی از بابت نظام وظیفه پیش نمیاد
ولی خب برای محکم کاری بهتر بود حداقل چند ماه بعدش انصراف میدادید نه سه روز بعدش! (اینو برای سایر عزیزان گفتم که توجه داشته باشند)[/QUOممکنه غیبت بزنن؟شاید نتایج دیر اعلام بشه  واسه همین تعویق و اینا ؟بعد ی سوال من اولین بار پشت کنکورم شرایط با بقیه پشت کنکوری ها فرق میکنه؟اگه نمیکنه که اینجوری همه پشت کنکوریا که تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارن به مشکل میخورن

----------


## saj8jad

[QUOTE=Navid79;1461582]


> [/QUOممکنه غیبت بزنن؟شاید نتایج دیر اعلام بشه  واسه همین تعویق و اینا ؟بعد ی سوال من اولین بار پشت کنکورم شرایط با بقیه پشت کنکوری ها فرق میکنه؟اگه نمیکنه که اینجوری همه پشت کنکوریا که تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارن به مشکل میخورن


دوست گرامی، شما اگر 98 دومین کنکورتون بوده اصلا نیازی نبود که دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید برای معافیت تحصیلی
اتومات تا 31 شهریور 98 مهلت داشتید
به هر روی اگر کنکور تاخیر پیدا کنه، و تایم ثبت نام دانشگاه و ... بیافته بعد از 3 مهر ماه به بعد ناچارا برای عدم غیب خوردن باید دفترچه خدمت پست کنید
مگر اینکه سازمان نظام وظیفه بیاد و همکاری کنه بابت تاخیر کنکور و ثبت نام دانشگاه که در غیر اینصورت نیازی نیست دفترچه پست کنید

----------


## Navid79

[QUOTE=saj8jad;1461617]


> دوست گرامی، شما اگر 98 دومین کنکورتون بوده اصلا نیازی نبود که دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید برای معافیت تحصیلی
> اتومات تا 31 شهریور 98 مهلت داشتید
> به هر روی اگر کنکور تاخیر پیدا کنه، و تایم ثبت نام دانشگاه و ... بیافته بعد از 3 مهر ماه به بعد ناچارا برای عدم غیب خوردن باید دفترچه خدمت پست کنید
> مگر اینکه سازمان نظام وظیفه بیاد و همکاری کنه بابت تاخیر کنکور و ثبت نام دانشگاه که در غیر اینصورت نیازی نیست دفترچه پست کنید


بنظرت همکاری میکنه؟بعد ی سوال دیگه الان شرایط من از لحاظ نظام وظیفه با یک پشت کنکوری فرق میکنه؟یعنی دارم میگم اگه عقب بیفته فقط واسه من که مشکل ساز نیس واسه همس؟ باتشکر

----------


## Shah1n

من تا 1 آبان معافیت تحصیلی دارم
رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم نیمسال اول نداره و کلا نیمسال دومه
ثبت نام نیمسال دوم مهر انجام میشه یا بهمن؟

----------


## saj8jad

[QUOTE=Navid79;1461644]


> بنظرت همکاری میکنه؟بعد ی سوال دیگه الان شرایط من از لحاظ نظام وظیفه با یک پشت کنکوری فرق میکنه؟یعنی دارم میگم اگه عقب بیفته فقط واسه من که مشکل ساز نیس واسه همس؟ باتشکر


عزیز شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد تا قبل از 3 مهر کارای ثبت نامت کامل میشه، نگران نباش
اگر قرار باشه همکاری کنن برای همه اینطوری خواهد بود
موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> من تا 1 آبان معافیت تحصیلی دارم
> رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم نیمسال اول نداره و کلا نیمسال دومه
> ثبت نام نیمسال دوم مهر انجام میشه یا بهمن؟


بیشتر دانشگاه ها نیسمال دوم ثبت نام میکنن، یعنی همون دی و بهمن تقریبا
بعضی دانشگاه های دولتی هم هستند که نیمسال دوم رو هم همون مهرماه کارای ثبت نام رو با وردی های مهر انجام میدن
شما قبل از 1 آبان باید دفترچه پست کنی و یه جوری تاریخ اعزامت رو عقب بندازی تا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه و درخواست معافیت تحصیلی و ...

----------

